# Any current Quest M3 owners still here?



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi All

I'm in the process of buying Jlarkin's Quest and have been trawling through all the many threads on the HB forums and others.. It seems there are quite a few different versions of this machine about and I understand that everyone's roasting profile/techniques will be different and unique to their machines - but would be good to get a few pointers.

Any salient advise would be much appreciated.

Thanks Philip


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Probably the ultimate source....I remember DavecUK mentioning in another thread that he had Quest M3.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Long time Quest M3 owner here, happy to answer your questions









afaik there are two main versions: on the old ones you could turn off the fan, completely. A few years ago, they re-configured the machines so that there would always be a minimum airflow (to avoid damage to the heating elements).

It's a great little tool that gives you plenty of control over your roast. Once you received it, let's talk!


----------

